# Padron 6000 Torpedo Maddies



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 7717
View attachment 18382
View attachment 7719
View attachment 7720



Company: Padron
Line: 6000 Maduro 
Vitola: Torpedo 5.5 X 54 
Origin: Nicaragua 
Wrapper: Nicaragua 
Binder: Nicaragua 
Filler: Nicaragua 
Flavor: Medium-Full 
Strength: Medium

 Great Feel
 Easy Draw
 Scent of Wrapper & Foot -Earthy
 Wrapper Dark & Looked Good 

 Looks and taste of Chocolate, Coffee with hints of earth---small hints of spice, very small.
 From the start a very nice dark wrapper that was solid. Earthy tones on the pre-light. 
 A slight burn issue that corrected itself quickly with no help from me. 
 The flavor, though not extraordinary at the beginning, was distinct, and rich. Taste of cedar with plenty of leather and spice dominated the flavor pretty much from start to finish. I would say it only got smoother and maybe even a tad creamy near the nub. 

 As you can see by the pictures the ash, it was solid and held on for a good while, down to almost half way before it fell off.
 The finish was medium with predominantly cedar tones and some nuts. A very good cigar overall, and worth a try by anyone that love a cigar with the taste of Chocolate & Spice with their morning cup of Joe. They pair very well with each other. 
 Not saying it would not pair well with some fine spirits as I'm very sure it will. 
 If you have yet to try this blend you must try one. If you enjoy a smooth and rich flavored smoke I recommend this one to try.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You cant go wrong with Padron!!!


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for writing this up. Never had one of these, but its about to be added to the list.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice review Paul


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Your Review was right on had one last night. Chocolate and Coffee *yes * Very good smoke


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome review. i've always wanted to try one, but now, it a must. thanks for sharing!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the review Paul - that is one tasty stick! It just may be my after-lunch smoke.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review Paul! I have only had a few of these, but every time I have lit one up it has been a great smoke!!! great review!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice...thanks for sharing!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review Paul..you just gotta love Padron


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Good Review - thanks for sharing


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Good review..they are the best with coffee


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review Paul!!
you can not smoke inside of your wife? I seen those stairs already a few times!! :lol:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i like those sticks


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Job, Paul.

I'm adding this one to my list.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

sofaman said:


> You cant go wrong with Padron!!!


Well said...great review, thanx.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Paul


----------

